# Mainfränkische Kakteentage in Dettelbach 2014



## Echinopsis (30. Apr. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wir von den Kakteenfreunden Würzburg e.V. veranstalten am kommenden Wochenende (3 - 4.05) eine große Verkaufsausstellung auf ca. 900 Quadratmeter mit Kakteen und anderen Sukkulenten.
Sollte jemand in der Nähe wohnen oder in der Nähe unterwegs sein ist es bestimmt interessant mal vorbeizuschauen.

Nähere Informationen finden sich hier: * defekter Link entfernt *

Das wird ein stressiges Wochenende, Freitag ist der Aufbau 

lG,
Daniel


----------

